# Canyon Spectral WMN 7.0 XS oder S?



## carmille (27. Januar 2019)

Hey zusammen, 

ich möchte mir gerne oben genanntes MTB kaufen, stehe aber leider zwischen zwei Größen. Koblenz ist leider etwas weit weg, so dass Probe fahren schwierig wird. Aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja ein paar Mädels unter euch, die ähnlich groß sind, wie ich es bin und das Bike schon fahren und mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen können?

Ich bin 1,62 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 73/74 cm und stehe laut Größenrechner genau zwischen XS und S. Wir fahren viel in der freien Natur, fahren also Berg hoch, um dann auf verblockten Trails nach unten zu düsen – insgesamt fahren wir im Schnitt 20 bis 30 km pro Tour. Bikeparks stehen für 2019 auch vermehrt auf dem Plan. Ich fahre momentan noch das Hardtail ZR Lady von Radon in der Größe 25". Darauf fühle ich mich eigentlich ganz wohl – bis auf, dass es an der Zeit ist ein Fully zu haben. Berg hoch bin ich immer etwas langsam, aber ob das nun an der Größe des Bikes oder an meiner mangelnden Kraft liegt, da bin ich mir unsicher, da ich beim Joggen auch nicht die Schnellste bin. 

Hat jemand von euch ein paar Erfahrungswerte für mich und kann mir, bei meiner Entscheidung die richtige Größe zu finden, helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und schöne Grüße,
Carmille


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hab bisher nur Erfahrung mit Hardtails und wundere mich grade über die Überstandshöhe von 77cm bei XS und 77,4 bei S. 
Es sei denn, die Zahlen sind durch die Dämpfung hinten anders zu bewerten.

Bei mir war ich mit 162cm und 78cm Schrittlänge auch zwischen XS und S laut Canyon und hab dann S gewählt, bei deiner Schrittlänge wäre es klar XS geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (27. Januar 2019)

Das Sitzrohr ist bei Größe S mit 425mm ganze 4cm länger als bei XS. Das ist relativ lang und du kannst "nur" eine 125mm Vario verwenden.
Vorausgesetzt man kann die Sattelstütze vollständig einschieben, dann könntest du bei XS sogar ein 150er oder 160er Sattelstütze verwenden.
Du scheinst auch relativ lange Beine für deine Körpergröße zu haben, was auch eher zu XS passen würde. Im Zweifelsfall solltest du es aber wirklich ausprobieren.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## xyzHero (27. Januar 2019)

Muss mich korrigieren, 74cm Schrittlänge sind doch relativ kurz bei deiner Körpergröße.
Dadurch hast du das Problem, dass bei den meisten Rädern das Verhältnis von Sitzrohrlänge zu Reach nicht passt. Entweder ist das Sattelrohr zu lang oder der Reach ist zu kurz. Ich habe das gleiche Problem und muss beim Rahmenkauf darauf achten. Canyon Bikes sind leider generell eher auf der Konservativen Seite.
Ich empfehle dir dringend eine Probefahrt mehrere Räder, um selbst ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.
Schau auch mal bei Last Bikes nach. Die haben ein (für Kurzbeiner) sehr günstiges Verhältnis von Sitzrohlänge zu Reach.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Aninaj (27. Januar 2019)

Bei den Canyons ist das Problem, dass durch den Knick im Sitzrohr bei der Größen XS keine Stütze mit mehr Verstellweg als 125 reinpaßt, bei S dann max. 150. Somit trifft der Hinweis von @xyzHero leider nicht zu.

Da du auch eher einen längeren Oberkörper hast, würde ich eher zum längeren Bike (=S) tendieren. Ob dann allerdings die 150er Sattelstütze noch paßt, müßtest du mal errechnen mit deiner aktuellen Sitzhöhe (Von Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelgestell sollten es mind. 662 mm sein - laut der Canyon Tabelle, besser aber nochmal nachfragen).

Generell würde ich dir aber raten dich nach einem Bike umzuschauen, das besser zu deinen Proportionen paßt als das Canyon - also langer Reach (>= 400 weil langer Oberkörper) und kurzes Sitzrohr (<= 400) wegen den kurzen Beinen.

Das Last Clay wäre ein Kandidat, Transition Scout, Bird Aeris 120LT/145, Alutech ICB 2.0...

Das Canyon ist kein schlechtes Rad. Fahr mit eher kurzen Beinen (77) bei 167 auch eines, in M. Aber es paßt eben nur eine 150er Stütze rein. In einem passenderen Rad bringe ich auch locker 185 (Bikeyoke Revive) unter und das mehr an Beinfreiheit den Berg runter ist schon nett. Kommt aber auch immer drauf an, was man mit dem Rad machen möchte.


----------



## carmille (30. Januar 2019)

Hey, 

danke euch für eure Antworten.  Den Tipp mit der aktuellen Sitzhöhe und dann schauen ob die Sattelstütze noch passt, werde ich mal versuchen zu errechnen. Ich bin leider in vielen (technischen) Dingen noch ziemlich grün hinter den Ohren. 

Ich hab mich auf jeden Fall nochmal umgeschaut und mich leider in das Transition Scout verguckt – das den ersten Recherchen nach überall ausverkauft ist in der Größe S. Es würde genau in den Preisrahmen passen und auch optisch gefällt es mir total. Das Last Clay ist leider zu teuer, das Alutech gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich schaue mir gleich das Bird Aeris nochmal genauer an. Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Bikes im Kopf, die in Frage kämen?

Danke nochmal und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## carmille (30. Januar 2019)

Achso, wie seht ihr denn das Thema Frauengeometrie bei Bikes? Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte, ob da viel dran ist oder ob es eher Marketing ist? Ich frage nur, da Canyon ja ziemlich viel Wert darauf legt, sich bei anderen Herstellern die Rahmen zwischen Männer- und Frauenbike nicht wesentlichen unterscheiden.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Januar 2019)

Zur Frauengeometrie: Canyon geht davon aus, dass Frauen im Durchschnitt längere Beine und einen kürzeren Überkörper haben als Männer mit der gleichen Körpergröße. Soweit ich weiß, ist das wissenschaftlich nicht wirklich bewiesen.  Aber selbst wenn, wenn frau nicht zu den Glücklichen mit langen Beinen und kurzem Torso gehört, bringt die ganze FrauenGeo gar nix. 

Daher: nicht nach dem vermeintlich Damen/Herrenmodell schauen, sondern danach, was paßt. Bei Menschen mir kurzen Beinen also eher eine lange Geometrie. Somit wäre in deinem Fall das Herrenmodell eventuell passender.

Bei den meisten anderen Hersteller ist der Unterschied meistens nur die Farbgebung und bei manchen leider immer noch, die schlechtere Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Der Rahmen hat fast immer die gleiche Geo.

Zum Scout, auch hier musst du schauen, wie lang die Sattelstütze sein darf, damit du den maximalen Hub ausnutzen kannst. Der Rahmen hat leider ebenfalls einen Knick im Sitzrohr. Insgesamt aber auch (in meinen Augen) ein hübscher Rahmen 

Viele Bikes mit Federweg um 130-140mm sind mit 27,5" Laufrändern leider nicht auf dem Markt. Die meisten "Trailbikes" (wie die Kategorie um diesen Federweg neumodisch wohl heißt), werden mit 29" Rädern verkauft. Das ist bei unserer Körpergrößer allerdings nicht sehr sinnvoll. Das Juliana Furtado und das Liteville 301 mit 140mm Wippe gibt es noch, preislich aber gleich ne ganz andere Liga. Gibt sicher noch ein paar mehr, aber die kenne ich dann auch noch nicht.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2019)

Da es mir grad über den Weg gelaufen ist: Titus El Viajero


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da es mir grad über den Weg gelaufen ist: Titus El Viajero



Wegen dem hab ich mal vor einiger Zeit nachgefragt wie weit da wohl eine Sattelstütze einschiebbar wäre. Antwort war: max 230mm am S Rahmen, inclusive Stealth-Zugabgang gemessen.


----------

